# Women are pure evil.



## Jesse (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I was dating this girl, Sarah, for a few months, and it was My first serious relationship, and I really truly loved her, alot, and I would do ANYTHING for her. Well first off she broke up with, and cheat on me a week after we started going out with her ex. but i didnt get that out of her untill recently. Anyways after a drunken phone call at 1 in the morning we get back together... and after that we did EVERYTHING together and it was a strong loving realtionship. THEN one of my friends pointed out that on a coleges Nexopia she left a comment saying their going to hang out and "she'll bring the lube", so I called her, because I was a bit concerned. The next day she appologized and life went on. A bit later we decided to go out drinking with one of my frineds... and it was all fine and dandy untill she got mad and ran away for somthing, then I went home, and she ignored me so I went at myself with a peice of glass (I know, I know, I was so drunk i was puking... and well when your that drunk and depressed some of you guys must have some fathum of that feeling) anyways, after things were fine untill a few days later she got mad about the glass thing m out of fucking nowhere. So then the next day, she sneaks out with this other guy from 1 in the morning untill 6, and ditches me the whole rest of the day with him, and shows up for like 10 minutes because she has to goto fucking Calgary, so i told her how I felt about it and was honest( like she told me to be) and got pissed and ran out on me calling me an emo ( lets see I had 2 hours of sleep and my girlfriend snuck out with some random guy untill the wee hours of the morning completely ditching me) so I stopped talking to her for a few days , then Finally called her back, and everything is supposedly fine, so we hang out the next night.... but somthing is different... I dont know how to explain it.... but then the whole rest of the week.. and most of the next she blows me off for this guy again.... so then I go over to her house a week later, and GUESS WHOS OVER?! so he finally goes... after a half hour of them talking about all the fun they've had during the past week ( while ive been busting my ass in the oil patch). Then when he goes to leave he tries to fukcing kiss her so Im pretty much ready to walk out of the house at the point. But I dont because Im a retard. And so the night goes on and we watch a movie. Half way thought things got awkward so I just drove her to meet... GUESS WHO?!   . So I get home then 2 mornings later i get up to find a nice little note on my nexopia from this other asshole giving me shit for "putting the moves" on her... even thought we're supposedly fucking dating... so in an a act of complete shock, confusion and anger I send her a txt message asking "what the fucking is going on". And comparing her to her ex boyfreind ( who was a total dick, supposedly). To which I got no responce... this was about a week ago and I havnt heard from her since. 

I dont mean to be "emo" or anything. But it just sucks thinking of all the good times we've had and everything, I mean she met my family, and her parents loved me and then she just ditches me like this, and hates me.  One things for sure, however, If I see that little fucker she cheated on me with Hes not going to walk away. I hate it. I cant stop thinking about it. whenever I do anything its fucking tainted because me and her have done it together... or listened to it together. Ive been working 10 and a half hour days, 6 days a week for the past 2 weeks just to try to get her off my mind, and if Im not at work, Im usually working out, im getting really strong and loosing alot of weight. Which I guess is good... I suppose its also good I havnt anymoney to spend on booze( or other). I guess its good in a sence too because Im finally able to deal with shit without a bottle in hand. I trusted her more then anyone... shes the only one Ive ever let in my bubble and trusted with everything... i basically pulled her out of her depression. then she just fucking ditches me for some little emo faggot. 

This always happens. Girls are evil, twisted, mean and shallow. Just thought Id share my discoveries with all of you. GO ahead and cut me down if Im wrong. Maybe Im just overreacting.


----------



## Jason (Jul 26, 2006)

wOW i haven't read yet but damn thats alot of words. 
*EDIT* read the whole post.

This is going be harsh but Be a MAN it's not that dudes fault your gf/exgf was cheating on you man. She doesn't care about you that is pretty clear. It's going hurt for a bit but forget that chick you don't want her anyway. IF that is the way she is going be.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 26, 2006)

Shoulda kept yo' pimp haynd strong.

Seriously though, good ridance.

I'm assuming "nexophia" is either some kind of two way device or something similar to xanga or myspace.

Perhaps this will help you relate or have a good laugh.

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=shallow


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2006)

Good riddance. You don't need a bitch like that. You need to stop feeling bad about yourself and get a girl who can make your feel good about yourself. That girl was just no good.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah.. the other night I made out with this girl she really hates just to spite her. Im not feeling sorry for myself or anything, it just fucking hurts.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Jesse, hopefully you can move on and keep your chin up. Play some 7-string guitar too.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 26, 2006)

Plenty of fish in the sea. Once you are done hurting, you'll be pissed off for awhile, then perhaps a little bitter, then you'll be yourself again. The shorter the time of the damage, the faster you heal, regardless of the ammount of damage done. There are some nice girls out there, but I think people in general are pretty lame. If she was that lame, you wouldn't want anything to do with her anyway.

I used to play doom 2 when i had issues with women. Helped me feel a lot better.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Girls are anything but twisted and evil. People are people - some are good, some are bad, some are indifferent.

There's far too much to get into in a single post. If you want to talk in depth, PM me, Jesse. But the long and the short of it is, Mastadon is basically right. Keep that pimp hand strong. Shit like that generally only happens when -

A) you tolerate it
B) You feel needy, or you "must have" so-and-so girl, and you consequently leave yourself open for it.

Girls tend to respect sincerity and honesty, but deep down, they really respect strength of character. If a guy doesn't stand up for himself, well, girls who aren't good will capitalize on that. There are plenty of decent girls who wouldn't (they would probably just break up with you then, or never even get with you), but deep down, NO GIRL wants a guy who is a pushover, unless she wants to control him.

You got played. Be strong, dust yourself off, learn from your mistakes, and get back on the horse. Don't go in all sappy and with that "I love her, man!" stuff right away. Show her that you'll treat her right, but you'll stand up for yourself first, and shit like that doesn't fly in your world. You'll do much better. 

You're only what.. 18, Jesse? Young people treat each other like shit in relationships all the time, anyways. It tends to get better as you get older ('cause people get tired of dealing with that kinda bullshit.  )


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2006)

yep. My last gf cheated on me 2-3 times...Good times those were. What did I do after that? Picked up her best friend. (I'm still hurting from that one)

I'm still waiting for her to find out.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks guys, I've pretty much entered the bitter stage I think. Im pretty pissed off over the whole deal, thus me asskickin' her fuck buddy...He knew she was my girlfriend. I think.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 26, 2006)

Her treatment of you is pretty dispicable. To be that brazen about cheating on you is fucking harsh! When the other guy had a go at you for "making moves" on her you should have told him to fuck off and made it very clear that she was your girlfriend.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 26, 2006)

+1 to TDW. That first time she cheated on you, and you got over it, gave her full license to do it again in her mind. I've never seen someone cheat and not do it again.


----------



## Samer (Jul 26, 2006)

Dude just be strong, and keep your head up high.

Im sure one day you will find some one who is honest.


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> +1 to TDW. That first time she cheated on you, and you got over it, gave her full license to do it again in her mind. I've never seen someone cheat and not do it again.



 Exactly. If they think it's "okay", there's no reason they won't do it again.

Anyone I've ever dated has known that I consider cheating the ultimate form of betrayal and that I could never forgive anyone who cheated on me. 

My one friend forgave his girlfriend for cheating on him and what did she do? The answer should be obvious.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 26, 2006)

At your age, you should not expect to find your life mate in your first serious relationship. I'm guessing that this girl is somewhat young as well, and has a major amount of learning to do. Consider this a lesson. Keep your relationships more casual and don't fall ass over tits for these girls, unless they earn that much respect. And, as much as it hurts, it's better you found out about her character now before you both made a REALLY big mistake!


----------



## XEN (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree. People are people. Personally I hate all of them alike. Nothing personal guys! Some ordained minister _I_ am....

No human being is ever worth cutting yourself over. I can say it now because I've been there, but now I'm twice that age and I've learned and grown up quite a bit.

You have to look out for yourself. Until or unless you have children no one else matters. Sure, you don't have to be a complete dick to people, but you need to make sure that you are on the path that will get you to where you want to go in life, and if anyone is trying to get you to stray from that path, they have to go.

It's not so much that women drive us crazy, it's that we need to learn how to handle the emotional barrage we get assaulted with in our relationships. These things don't really get easier for some of us as we get older, so it is best to put those feelings in check as early as you possibly can. Don't lose sleep over the fact that you bared your soul to this girl. We're musicians, it's what we do. 

I can tell you from experience that you will put your musical aspirations in complete jeopardy if you allow yourself to become too gaga over a woman this early in the game. I did just that and ended up passing up some really great opportunities because of her. I can't blame her though, I am responsible for my own choices and actions.

Be young. Enjoy youth while you have it. 

You may not believe this, but I guarantee that while you have been "dating" this girl at least one or two others have had their eyes on you. Look around and pay attention to your surroundings. There is someone watching you and even hoping you'll ask her out. But she won't approach you if she sees you that tore up over some bitch. Your attitude should be, "Yep, I fucked her, AND??? She's ok, but I've had better and will have better again!"


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2006)

I think you should just forget about her. Seriously, who needs that kinda crap. I mean, all women are mental, but it's really a case of what level of illness and what type. 

This one's too severe to be a keeper. It'd be easier to date a bipolar drug addicted crackwhore than this girl.


----------



## Lankles (Jul 26, 2006)

The Dark Wolf was right. 
Strength of Character is what you should be expressing, so perhaps putting up with her shit and making out with the chick she hated wasn't necessarily the best maneuver (Though hardly the worst either, heh)  
Anyway, you'll get over it and be stronger for it. Be happy and bust out some tunes. This is peak songwriting opportunity!

Lankles needs to learn how to take his own advice so he doesn't get utterly crushed if his girl dumps him for someone better.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that, Jesse. I do think it was funny that you made out with that girl just to spite your girlfriend.


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2006)

+1 to Popsyche. You're still young, she was your first girlfriend, and it was only a couple months. Yes, it fucking hurts, but at the same time, you didn't really think it'd last forever, did you? Or, if you did, you were just naieve because she was your first. This is why you date a lot of people before youg et married, because it takes a while to find the right one. 

Also, if you ever try to cut yourself with a chunk of glass while drunk over a girl, I'm going to start mailing you pipebombs. Don't be an idiot. I respect your right to commit suicide and all, but make that decision sober, and then fucking do it right. Hacking away with a shard of broken glass while you're drunk because a girl left you is pretty fucking idiotic. I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, but seriously, this is for your own good. Don't do that shit.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> Also, if you ever try to cut yourself with a chunk of glass while drunk over a girl, I'm going to start mailing you pipebombs. Don't be an idiot. I respect your right to commit suicide and all, but make that decision sober, and then fucking do it right. Hacking away with a shard of broken glass while you're drunk because a girl left you is pretty fucking idiotic. I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, but seriously, this is for your own good. Don't do that shit.



Excellent advice and I fully agree. As like Drew, _we don't mean to be harsh or insensitive, because that is not the intention here_. However, when you start talking shit about commiting suicide over a fucking girl..... dude, she is so *not worth it. *

Take some sisterly advice here.......You are young, you are extremely bright and you will find the girl who will appreciate who you are. This hurts like a bitch and it will hurt for awhile.... I am not going to lie to you, but there are *PLENTY* of fish in the sea. Alot of girls out there worth knowing, being friends with and perhaps, giving your heart to one of them once again. 

Believe me, NO life is worth ending over someone who didn't give a rats ass about you. Trust me.... move on. YOu are better with out her in your life destroying your every emotions and crushing your self esteem. Fuck her and move on..... trust me, once the pain dies down and you can seriously start to think straight again, you will see that I am right.

Hang in there, be strong and move away from this experience in knowing: you were lucky in finding out, she was NEVER the right girl for you. Some guys, are not that lucky in finding out that early on and end up making bigger mistakes by engaging themselves with them or worse, marrying them. YOu haven't reached that level but consider yourself lucky that you never did and cought her bullshit early on.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> +1 to Popsyche. You're still young, she was your first girlfriend, and it was only a couple months. Yes, it fucking hurts, but at the same time, you didn't really think it'd last forever, did you? Or, if you did, you were just naieve because she was your first. This is why you date a lot of people before youg et married, because it takes a while to find the right one.
> Also, if you ever try to cut yourself with a chunk of glass while drunk over a girl, I'm going to start mailing you pipebombs. Don't be an idiot. I respect your right to commit suicide and all, but make that decision sober, and then fucking do it right. Hacking away with a shard of broken glass while you're drunk because a girl left you is pretty fucking idiotic. I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, but seriously, this is for your own good. Don't do that shit.



I somewhat agree with this... although I've been in pretty much the same situation minus the getting drunk and shit which I only just recently got out of. I mean, it was pretty much exactly the same except we ended up having a kid and were living together. She was my first serious girlfriend and everything. She cheated on me a couple of times.. The first of which was another girl which was some pretty mixed feelings. Second time was with another guy.. That pretty much made me snap. I got all numb (with a little blind anger) and was having problems feeling my legs. I don't know what in the fuck posessed me to do it, but I thought a car key into my right quadricep would bring some feeling back. Never went as far as thoughts of suicide, but a little masochism definitly was prevalent... 

There's a bit more to my relationship part of it though... She lied to my friends constantly about things trying to irreversibly damage any friendship I've had with them. She tried to get my best friend to want to date her so she could fuck with my head a bit more to make me hate him. For whatever the hell reason, I stayed with her. Love makes people do some crazy shit. 

It's interesting reading this Jesse, since it seems to me like it's a very similar situation. I'm only a bit further along in the whole getting over the girl process.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2006)

tl; dr


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 26, 2006)

you know all of this would be better if you'd have done her up the wrong 'un.

Seriously though, no point worrying about shit, just move on and, well, it wasn't meant to be. Next time you see the shit happenining like this, dump her. It's easier to be the bastard and just get on with life and get on with finding someone you do work with and have an equal relationship with.


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I was a fucking mess after my first relationship ended, too. But, I mean, it's just another one of those little life lessons that you learn, and as my coping strategy is usually some form of "Well maybe if I was a better guitarist this wouldn't happen" followed by a lot of binge-practicing, I'm a hell of a lot better a guitarist for it, I think.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 26, 2006)

I never understood what the point of young relationships were.
People in my school started going on dates in 5th grade and were asking me why I wasn't going on dates.
My response was always a
"Um why should I when I could be playin freakin Nintendo? And besides are you guys gonna have your mommies and daddies drive you to the theatre and then sit in there watching you? Lame!"
Now a days I'd be more likely to say "Why should I waste my time doin that when I could be playing guitar"
I just don't see what all the hub bub and rush is about.


----------



## Jason (Jul 26, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I never understood what the point of young relationships were.
> People in my school started going on dates in 5th grade and were asking me why I wasn't going on dates.
> My response was always a
> "Um why should I when I could be playin freakin Nintendo? And besides are you guys gonna have your mommies and daddies drive you to the theatre and then sit in there watching you? Lame!"
> ...



you keep telling yourself that while your firing off knuckle children to pokemon.  






































j/k


----------



## Lankles (Jul 26, 2006)

He owned you with words!!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 26, 2006)

i say fuck it and move on man, she's not worth it, you're only what, 18? no worries.


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I just don't see what all the hub bub and rush is about.




the *POOOONTANG* Man!!


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 26, 2006)

Psh.

I'll just move to canada and marry my guitar.

Er...wait...no...I'm not a freak I swear.


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2006)

Canada has hotter women than America anyway


----------



## Jason (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah if you like maple syrup,beards and flannel in your women..who look like Al Borland


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Scott said:


> Canada has hotter women than America anyway


Once you shave their backs.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 26, 2006)

And come to think of it, I can play guitar all night.

Can any of your penis' function all night?

(Don't even try to lie)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And come to think of it, I can play guitar all night.
> Can any of your penis' function all night?
> (Don't even try to lie)


Your mom doesn't seem to have any complaints. 








(Sorry... j/k. I seriously couldn't resist, you left that so open.  )


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> yeah if you like maple syrup,beards and flannel in your women..who look like Al Borland



Fuck you 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Once you shave their backs.



Fuck you too


----------



## Jason (Jul 26, 2006)

Scott said:


> Fuck you
> Fuck you too



Hey you guys got pam anderson and shania twain.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Scott said:


> Fuck you too


Hey, I can't help it if this is what you get on the cover of Penthouse Canada.







Wanna score with a Canadian woman, you'd better bone up on yo' Sasquatch, and say "Goony Goo-goo!" to her first!


----------



## Jason (Jul 26, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, I can't help it if this is what you get on the cover of Penthouse Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats harsh.... i LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Hey you guys got pam anderson and shania twain.



Pamela Anderson + Hepatitis C + fake breasts = hotness cancelled.


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2006)

Plus kid rock is pure dirt.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 27, 2006)

The Voice of Experience here. Been through all that same shit and survived, somehow. Jesse, you've gotten lots of good advice already. Here's my take:

--Don't ever talk to the bitch again. She obviously pushes your buttons and will only use and abuse you again if you go near her.

--Don't beat up the other guy. Look at it this way--he's about to go through the same shit you've just been through. Have some pity on the motherfucker. 

--Don't ever ever cut yourself again. There is not a single woman on this earth worth that.

--Relationships really suck for most people your age. They certainly did for me. You've got a lot of learning to do, and frankly so do the chicks. It'll get better. In the meantime, play the field, man, play the field!!

--Hours spent obsessing over an abusive bitch can never be gotten back. Hours spent practicing guitar will make you much happier in the long run.

--Take all advice you receive on the Internet with many grains of salt.


----------



## Jason (Jul 27, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Pamela Anderson + Hepatitis C + fake breasts = hotness cancelled.



+ massive amounts of makeup..i was just trying to make scott feel better dick


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 27, 2006)

Bah don't side with that Canadian sleeze...
er...shit...I mean....
Sorry Scoott.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> you know all of this would be better if you'd have done her up the wrong 'un.


 
You have such a way with words dude!  

Jesse: Pull her sister/best friend/mum (mega bonus points for that one) and phone whilst in the act. When she asks what you're doing simply explain you're balls deep in whoever you've pulled.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 27, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You have such a way with words dude!
> Jesse: Pull her sister/best friend/mum (mega bonus points for that one) and phone whilst in the act. When she asks what you're doing simply explain you're balls deep in whoever you've pulled.



... I wish I still had my camera phone. I spend most of my free time yesterday with her best friend... we'll see what happens in the next day or two.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, I can't help it if this is what you get on the cover of Penthouse Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

[action=Toshiro]wonders how many others got the Goony-Goo-Goo reference. "My shoe!"[/action]


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, I can't help it if this is what you get on the cover of Penthouse Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, i mean, just wow! So harsh yet so funny!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, I can't help it if this is what you get on the cover of Penthouse Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That could be used for a great advert for ladies razors or a beauty salon. This is the "before" picture. Find a random attractive lady for the "after" pic.


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And come to think of it, I can play guitar all night.
> Can any of your penis' function all night?
> (Don't even try to lie)



I may need a fifteen minute break every hour or two, but from personal experience, given the right girl, yes.  

Jesse, +1 on not beating up the other guy - take him out for a beer when she fucks him over too. I've made some pretty good friends this way. +2 on nailing the best friend as the ideal recourse here - bonus points awarded if you can make it pretty freaky.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 27, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Can any of your penis' function all night?
> (Don't even try to lie)



Lord have mercy and god bless the male who can '_attempt' _in pulling an all nighter.  _In my expereince, such males do not exist.But hey, where do I look for such an incredible creature? _


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 27, 2006)

Drew said:


> I may need a fifteen minute break every hour or two, but from personal experience, given the right girl, yes.



+1. It can be done, it's just a question of pacing yourself.


----------



## Naren (Jul 27, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Lord have mercy and god bless the male who can '_attempt' _in pulling an all nighter.  _In my expereince, such males do not exist.But hey, where do I look for such an incredible creature? _



I'm sure there are lots of guys who can do that. When I first dated my ex-girlfriend, we did it for 8-10 hours one night. 

After that, I tried to avoid doing it that much at night, really hurt not getting enough sleep.

I once went with a girlfriend to a love hotel, where we had sex 6-7 times within 5-7 hours.

But, seriously, YM, if you do try it, after the first few times, I think you might not want to do it anymore. I was seriously tired after the 5th or 6th time.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 27, 2006)

My ex and I used to condense a whole week's worth of sex into three hours every saturday night when we were at school. 
By that point though, we were usually both desperate, having gone without all week. It was fucking amazing at the time, but I can't imagine doing it every single night...


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow you guys are some horny bastards that's for sure.



yourmajesty said:


> Lord have mercy and god bless the male who can 'attempt' in pulling an all nighter. In my expereince, such males do not exist.But hey, where do I look for such an incredible creature?



Ha, that reminds me of how in those erectile disfunction commercials they warn you that if an erection lasts for more than 5 hours you should consult a doctor.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 27, 2006)

Naren said:


> .
> But, seriously, YM, if you do try it, after the first few times, I think you might not want to do it anymore. I was seriously tired after the 5th or 6th time.



You know Naren.... _(chuckles)_ I honestly do not know how to respond to this remark? However, my only thought is, _'Bring it on, I am ready. I might walk funny after it, but bring it on.'_

God bless males who have that endurance and drive.


----------



## Jason (Jul 27, 2006)

It hurts after 3 or 4 times. you start to get raw and whatnot.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 27, 2006)

.jason. said:


> It hurts after 3 or 4 times. you start to get raw and whatnot.



Like I said, you have to pace yourself!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

This thread went from amusing to ewww-musing. Bleah.

The last thing I want to think about is you mother fuckers' genitalia and whatnot, what-have-ya.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This thread went from amusing to ewww-musing. Bleah.
> The last thing I want to think about is you mother fuckers' genitalia and whatnot, what-have-ya.



I'm kind of surprised that came out of you, Bob.

You used to be the one initiating these sorts of discussions.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Dude, I NEVER talk about how and when I bang. Or anything like that. I'm pretty crude when it comes to jokes, but when I'm being serious, ugh. No way on stuff like that.

I've never initiated a discussion comparing sexual technique or the like on this site, or any other site, Bostjan. To the best of my recall.  I just find it gross.


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe he's all growed up. I do agree with him though.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 27, 2006)

.jason. said:


> It hurts after 3 or 4 times. you start to get raw and whatnot.




Not to mention just all around being sore.


Last time I tried an all nighter I ended up falling asleep. That didn't go over so well.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

I rest my case. ^ 

I think I'm out on this thread.


----------



## Scott (Jul 27, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Not to mention just all around being sore.
> Last time I tried an all nighter I ended up falling asleep. That didn't go over so well.





That's awesome


----------



## Donnie (Jul 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This thread went from amusing to ewww-musing. Bleah.
> The last thing I want to think about is you mother fuckers' genitalia and whatnot, what-have-ya.


No shit. I think I shall avoid this thread from now on. I'm kind of sad that I read it now.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 28, 2006)

" ...and I can do it up to one time a night...."


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 28, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> The Voice of Experience here. Been through all that same shit and survived, somehow. Jesse, you've gotten lots of good advice already. Here's my take:
> 
> --Don't ever talk to the bitch again. She obviously pushes your buttons and will only use and abuse you again if you go near her.
> 
> ...



 good advice

Anyway, especially the bit of cutting yourself. No point in it dude, and why? If you're angry, sad, depressed, the best way to get it out is to pick up a guitar, reaklly, express it that way, you may even end up writing some cool shit along the way!

But seriously dude, no girl is ever worth being depressed about, just sit back, be angry/sad, then move on and have fun. Certainl;y no girls is worth cutting yourself over, nor is anything else.

Strength bro.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 28, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> If you're angry, sad, depressed, the best way to get it out is to pick up a guitar, reaklly, express it that way, you may even end up writing some cool shit along the way!


 
This bit is especially true. I've had some serious hassle with an ex over the last few months and by picking up a guitar when angry I've written some seriously good stuff.


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> If you're angry, sad, depressed, the best way to get it out is to pick up a guitar, reaklly, express it that way, you may even end up writing some cool shit along the way!



Excellent advice. About half of the material I've ever written was because of a girl either making me really happy or really sad/pissed off.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> Excellent advice. About half of the material I've ever written was because of a girl either making me really happy or really sad/pissed off.



Most of mine has been written because of cheese-inflicted dreams.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Most of mine has been written because of cheese-inflicted dreams.


Mmmm... cheese...


----------



## Jesse (Jul 29, 2006)

well we talked last night... and She was infact dating the other kid because their "in love", and hes down to earth blah blah blah, and they get along so well and Im a horrible boyfriend.  . and Lied to me for 3 weeks, then she tried to blame the whole thing on me, so the rest of it is just us throwing shit back and forth.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 29, 2006)

Seriously, you should flamethrower that biznatch.



Or just play guitar and forget about it like everyone else said.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 30, 2006)

Uhhh Im kinda drunk, and p[issed off abuisnth but I think we MAY habve gottren ban together agfter a LONGK Talk. uhhuuhu I guesss mahygbe I was ovber reacithng? ijn dunnoo.... whnatoo think?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

^ I think you're young. You'll learn in time, that's for sure. But as a young person, you're probably gonna do shit like this from time to time. We all did, to a greater or lesser degree. (I usually kept my pimp hand pretty strong, though. But I have been known to shed a tear or three over a lady. *sniff*  )

But serious decisions when drunk? Never a good idear, pal. I do know this - you go back to a chick you've bitched about like you did, and who seems like a very bad person to be with, you'll lose respect from your bros, everytime. They'll look at you as weak. My guess? You may have contributed to the original shitty state of your relationship problems as well as her. Assigning blame is pretty pointless, but assuming responsibility is a big step towards relational success. 

Be strong, whatever you do. Nobody depends on another for their sense of value and worth to a degreee that cuases you to lose that sense of value and worth if they remove their presence and/or approval.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 30, 2006)

god I dont know what to think, cause honestly, when i was sober... she seemed like the one, she REALLY did, and now I want to be with her now then ever


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ (I usually kept my pimp hand pretty strong, though. But I have been known to shed a tear or three over a lady. *sniff*  )
> 
> Be strong, whatever you do. Nobody depends on another for their sense of value and worth to a degreee that cuases you to lose that sense of value and worth if they remove their presence and/or approval.



TDW have you been drinking? ( I would hope so!) 

Jesse: Don't go head over heels on a drunk! Reality is much different when you wake up the next day. Now, maybe she did learn her lesson that you are her true heartthrob for eternity, but I kinda doubt it! That young lady has a lot of learning to do about life and relationships. Now, that being said, if the two of you want to trapse down Adam and Eve's garden path, well, let me be your snake(I have apples!)  

(Just don't propose!)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> TDW have you been drinking? ( I would hope so!)


Drinking? What choo' talkin' bout, Willis?


----------



## rogue (Jul 30, 2006)

yeh mate it sucks how you sometimes think you know people. my ex is a total bitch but shes moving to indonesia in 3 weeks, wehey good riddance


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2006)

Man, don't get back together with someone like that. I've been there man. The same thing will happen again.

I don't believe in the whole "Once a cheater, always a cheater" bullcrap, but dude, she'll do it again.

My ex was like that, and I was made a fool of. I was cheated on about 3 times with her. And I just got a txt message in my email asking if I was awake, and now she is going to call me in like 2 minutes.

The sad fact is, we're Canadian guys, which means we are naturally born pimps. They can't get enough of us man. But it isn't like it's slim pickings for our type, go to the bar man. You and your Alberta ass, being legal at 18 (Bastard) grab your (fishing) rod and get back out there!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Pimps?!  Natural Born Hosers, more like, eh! 



Scott - you got more sense than to get played by a ho like that, bro. Jesse... eh, but you?! Shit, I got respect for you. You ain't seriously fucking around with that cheating chick, right?


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I just got off the phone with her. She bought me a bass amp, and is thinking of moving to Ontario with me 

Not that I asked for either, but this is what she told me


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

She's thinking of moving with you... like, she just invited herself? I'm scratching my head at that one. Some bitch cheated on me, and then side, "Yeah, BTW, I'm moving in with you!" I'd be like like, you'll be moving into my foot going up your ass, more like!

Dude, WTF? C'mon Scott. I thought you were a bad ass. (Although take the fucking amp. Of course.  )


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 30, 2006)

In all honesty. I'd fucking forget her, be the stronger one and be happy that YOU can go out without any ties to anyone and just enjoy being young and single. I've been out with some right tossers and i've turned out better than they have  their the ones living with their drugged up boyfriends snorting coke and working a shit job whilst i'm earning a decent living for my age, i have amazing friends, i can play guitar and soon i'll be back in a band again making some great music. So just think positive, it'll take some time but i can promise you, you'll get over it and you'll be ALOT happier for it.


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> She's thinking of moving with you... like, she just invited herself? I'm scratching my head at that one. Some bitch cheated on me, and then side, "Yeah, BTW, I'm moving in with you!" I'd be like like, you'll be moving into my foot going up your ass, more like!
> Dude, WTF? C'mon Scott. I thought you were a bad ass. (Although take the fucking amp. Of course.  )




Well, the initial plan way back in the day, was that she was going to move to ontario with me when I left for school, and she was going to apply for a community college up there.

The whole reason for this was because she's a native, and if she does do this, the native reserve will pay her rent up to $1500 a month, and give her $500 dollars a month for expenses, such as food and shit, so I would go through my school year without paying anything other than my tuition and guitar expenses 

Well she said she got accepted to one of the schools, and could go up with me, but she was undecided still. This came about since I told her my friend who was suppose to go to the school with me can't go now because of expenses, so I have to loo for a new room mate, and this is when she told me she could go up.

If she did go up, she would definately have her own room, and i'd still have mine.

You can't say that's not tempting


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell yeah, dude. I'd even say bang it. Fuckit. She dogged you, milk it for what it's worth. Go for it, seriously bro.

Just don't let your dick decide it's your heart. You're way too smart for that. Eh... lol, now I'm thinking about it, maybe it's better just keep it on the down low. Bring other chicks home, that'll work as good.

I dunno... dude, if you can be strong, and keep that pimp hand greased, then by all means. I think I could have done it with any chick I've ever been with, except for two - my current fiance, who's been with me almost 10 years, and is just fucking _wonderful_, and another; only two girls I've loved. But the rest of the chicks I've dated? Fuck'em. Bitches or whores, and I didn't stay with 'em long, either. Thank God it hasn't been too many. I do have SOME sense enough not to continually repeat my mistakes. 

So, if you can not get sidetracked by bullshit (you seem like the type who's able to. Strong mental character), then I think you can pull it off. What a sweet deal, man. But if it fucks with your head, then a big 

I think you can do that shit, player. I have faith in you.


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh it wouldn't be a problem with me, when it came to feelings or bullshit like that. I only dated her for like 4 months anyway. No, that isn't a problem at all with me. She is just very unrelyable, and there's a good chace that she'd end up not going, even after saying she would. So if she moved up, then cool, free food/rent, new 7 string in the works. If she doesn't move up, then i'll stay with whoever im living with at the time and have one less 7 string.

Of course, i'd need to watch out for any cock-blocking she may bring with her. Can't have her chasing away my poontang.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

No shit. You know how women think, dude.

I say it sounds good, as long as you're aware of her shortcomings, yup. What a deal for you if it works out.


Definitely take the fucking amp, too.


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2006)

And you questionned my pimpness 

Who else other than a pimp would have this type of affect on a woman after only 4 months of dating?

It's the pimpness I tell you.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Many a pimp has been brought low by the power of the poonanny. 

Gotta keep it real.


----------



## Naren (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesse, if you get back together with that girl, I will seriously lose a lot of respect for you. From what you've told us, that girl is a complete bitch and she will just cheat on you more. If you're okay with that, it's completely your decision, but I think it'd be a huge mistake to get back together with her. And, like others said, making decisions when you're drunk is a very bad idea.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Agreed. I know it sounds cynical but people NEVER deserve second chances for treating you in the way she has. If you take her back, you've sent her the message that you can live with her behaving like that, and so she'll just carry on as she is. No-one is worth throwing away all your potential happiness and self-respect for.
As much as it will hurt, there comes a point where you have to throw your hands in the air and walk away. Even if you keep wondering 'what if?' afterwards, eventually you'll meet someone who'll make you forget her.
If it makes you feel better, girls who treat men like this usually have it come back to haunt them in the end. One day she'll get her comeuppance...

Seriously dude, good luck. We're all behind you.


----------



## lachrymose (Jul 30, 2006)

She's a bitch.

accept life long solitude and abstinance, or get on with it.  

i choose the solitude & abstinance as there are much more important things to be done.

such as masturbation and sleeping in til midday.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

^There's also pizza...


----------



## Jesse (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, Its the next morning and I still feel the same way, I guess Ill call in a bit here and seee whats going on. 
LOL I wonder if her parents knew how drunk I was. They really like me and after I walked ouit of their house I took a big swig right in front of their window , Im a masta at covering up public drunkeness... i think


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys forgot about guitars and enjoying music!





Edit: Gross! I just realized that that emoticon is a lefty!


----------



## Jesse (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont want to loose your respect Naren, or any of you. I dont know how to explain. I guess im just stupid


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 30, 2006)

Only you can decide what's the best move for you in the end dude.

I agree with what everyone else is saying about kicking her in to touch but then i've ignored similar advice in the past myself.
Nothing hurts like being cheated on by someone you care a lot about (except maybe someone stealing your guitar,but then i've never had a guitar stolen so i can only imagine the pain.I digress)but then it happens to the best of us and it's all part of the hurt and learning-curve that is life.

Hope it all comes good for you in the end dude


----------



## Jason (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesse stop feeling bad for yourself and DON"T talk to this chick leave her be bro. I have been there done that loved a chick so bad but was a cheater. Jesse LISTEN TO ME you can't make someone love you or treat you right. FORGET HER!! I got over that chick it was a temporary thing.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesse said:


> I dont want to loose your respect Naren, or any of you. I dont know how to explain. I guess im just stupid



You're not stupid, you're just going through a sharp learning curve. Welcome to adulthood...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

"But I LOVE her, man!"

Most pathetic words ever uttered in mandom. If I had a nickle for every time I heard some weak dude moan that pitiful refrain, after some broad has put him throuigh the wringer.

Second worst? "Man, I NEED a girl!"



Jesse, you'll be here again. Guaranteed. It'll probably be even worse, 'cause now she knows she's got you by the balls. I've heard it said the definition of insanity is to do the same things, expecting a different result.

Prepare thyself.


----------



## Naren (Jul 30, 2006)

^ 

Couldn't have said it better, Bob. I've gotten irritated at friends who have muttered those pathetic words.

Jesse, if this is what you decide to do, fine. Completely your decision. You are your own individual. But don't complain to anyone if she cheats on you again (which I'm pretty damn sure she will). You had your warning. You should have seen it coming.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^
> Couldn't have said it better, Bob. I've gotten irritated at friends who have muttered those pathetic words.
> Jesse, if this is what you decide to do, fine. Completely your decision. You are your own individual. But don't complain to anyone if she cheats on you again (which I'm pretty damn sure she will). You had your warning. You should have seen it coming.


Thanks, Eric. Yep, I think you summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 7, 2006)

Your right, this tim eiwht my besjht friehnd. holy shithufkc . Uhjm. itosin takre alot ofj booze to get ovfer this ojmne


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2006)

Jesse said:


> Your right, this tim eiwht my besjht friehnd. holy shithufkc . Uhjm. itosin takre alot ofj booze to get ovfer this ojmne



type much? put down the bottle bro.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 7, 2006)

*removed*


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2006)

2powern said:


> I disagree.
> Put down the keyboard, keep the bottle.



cause drinking is UBER COOL!!


----------



## 2powern (Aug 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


> cause drinking is UBER COOL!!



It was a joke, chill.


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2006)

2powern said:


> It was a joke, chill.



yeah but if you had read the thread it isn't conducive to helping.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


> yeah but if you had read the thread it isn't conducive to helping.



Just read the entire thread now.

To the thread starter, 
She sounds similar to my ex, avoid her, it just hurts more.

Although defecating through their letterbox is fun, but I don't condone it.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 7, 2006)

2powern said:


> Just read the entire thread now.
> To the thread starter,
> She sounds similar to my ex, avoid her, it just hurts more.
> Although defecating through their letterbox is fun, but I don't condone it.



haha, then knocking on the front door and yelling "you've got mail"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

lachrymose said:


> haha, then knocking on the front door and yelling "you've got mail"


The old 'cherry bomb in the brown bag o' shit' is even better.

Surprise!  




Not that I condone such behavior.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 7, 2006)

A lesson learnt is a lesson learnt. Don't worry, people always get their cummupence. Their behaviour and lack of respect will get worse, untill someone really takes offense at it, or untill it gets them into trouble with a kid with an unknown father.

Take it as a lesson to never trust someone twice, and as one where love is the most misused word on the planet.


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

Jesse, does she have a sister? If so, you know there is only one course of action open to you. 

If not, if you REALLY want revenge and will take it at ANY cost, um, does she have a brother? 





I kid, I kid. Honestly, the best thing you can do is sober up a couple nights, get your game face back on, and go out to the bars and chat up a couple girls you don't know. Even if you're not looking to get laid, just do it to prove you can. Somehting like this is a HUGE fucking blow to your confidece, and you need to get your feet back under you. The sooner you can do it, the sooner you'll realize you're her loss and not vice versa.


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> Jesse, does she have a sister? If so, you know there is only one course of action open to you.





This was suggested to me when I came on here bitching that my ex cheated on me. 
Though I didn't get a chance to bang her sister, I did bang her best friend.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> If not, if you REALLY want revenge and will take it at ANY cost, um, does she have a brother?


 Fuckit. Big enough beer goggles...


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> Though I didn't get a chance to bang her sister, I did bang her best friend.



I take it her best friend wasn't exactly a looker? 

Sir, in the rules of engaguement, you did the right thing. No points are lost for banging an ugly fat chick if she's the best friend of an ex who cheated on you. In fact, make it freaky enough, points may be gained.


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> I take it her best friend wasn't exactly a looker?



It still haunts me to this day, sir. She tried picking me up about a week and a half ago at the bar. 

I felt my point had been made already. My pelvis wouldn't forgive me if I put it though that again anyway.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Scott, I would assume that she needs to lay off the maple syrup. But in any case, you did the right thing by not tapping it again. Once is enough to prove your point if she's a hairy lumber jack gorilla!


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> It still haunts me to this day, sir. She tried picking me up about a week and a half ago at the bar.
> I felt my point had been made already. My pelvis wouldn't forgive me if I put it though that again anyway.



You selflessly did what needed to be done, sir. E-rep to you.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 7, 2006)

mmmh. My head fucking kills. Well shes now dating my best freind. ouch. Her sisters only 15. Shes alot better looking already though.


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2006)

wtf? Your best friend?


Tell him it's bros before hoes. He should already fucking know that though.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 7, 2006)

YOUR best friend...wow that is seriously fucked up!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> YOUR best friend...wow that is seriously fucked up!


I grew up with a guy named Curtis. Great guy. He had a best friend named Jamie. Jamie, Curtis and I were pretty close, all grew up together, same friends, same neighborhood, Jamie's sister was even my girfriend for almost 3 years.

So Curtis falls in love with this girl, they're together for about a year or so, and decide to get hitched. Curtis asks Jamie to be his best man, since Jamie is dating Curtis' fiance's sister, and since Curtis and Jamie are buds.

The weekend of Curtis' bachelor party, Jamie decides it's a good idea to screw Curtis' fiance, 1 day before they are to get hitched. The best man cheats on the bride's sister, with the bride.

Fucking class there. 


(The end of the story is, last I heard Jamie and the girl are still together, married with kids. But now she's like 250 lbs!  Karma, man. She was hot before that.


----------

